# Kanji ID help for lefty yanagi



## DitmasPork (Oct 5, 2022)

Just received this lefty yanagi about 10 minutes ago, lovely blade. 

Can anyone help translate the kanji to give a clue as to who the maker is?

Would really appreciate any help. Cheers.


----------



## EShin (Oct 5, 2022)

祥太郎作　Shōtarōsaku: Made by Shotaro (Nomura)
堺　白ニ　本鍛錬　特製 Sakai Shironi Hontanren Tokusei: Sakai White 2 Genuinely Forged Special Production


----------



## DitmasPork (Oct 5, 2022)

Cheers!


----------

